# Special Thxs to ScottN2Retro for the Bimmerfest Tour



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

We came down from Seattle and wanted to attend Bimmerfest and thanks to ScottN2Retro we had a great time....Scott met us at 5:30am for the drive up from Huntington Beach in his gorgeous M Roadster (titanium silver with red top and interior)and took us to his meeting in Calabasses (sp?)....there we met Scott's 8 buddies (all with new E46 3 series cars)...

As the E46's blasted away to Santa Barbara we were left in the dust in our pos neon rent a car...but Scott held up in Ventura and waited for us to catch up to insure we made it to the Fest....

We got some excellent pics and will post them as soon as we get to the right computer but just had to say a Major Thank You to Scott for getting us there.....


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanx Scott! if fits great and my gril loves it!


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

RedmondRocket said:


> *We came down from Seattle and wanted to attend Bimmerfest and thanks to ScottN2Retro we had a great time....Scott met us at 5:30am for the drive up from Huntington Beach in his gorgeous M Roadster (titanium silver with red top and interior)and took us to his meeting in Calabasses (sp?)....there we met Scott's 8 buddies (all with new E46 3 series cars)...
> 
> As the E46's blasted away to Santa Barbara we were left in the dust in our pos neon rent a car...but Scott held up in Ventura and waited for us to catch up to insure we made it to the Fest....
> 
> We got some excellent pics and will post them as soon as we get to the right computer but just had to say a Major Thank You to Scott for getting us there..... *


Hey, I thought you guys were driving an "M3"? Isn't that what the bimmerfest placard said?  
It was great having you guys come along.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you Rocket for making the trip down from Seattle to be there! :thumbup: 

Once we got to the event, everybody scattered, so I'm glad you got back okay.

M3turbog16 - do me a favor - post a pic of your girlfriend in the t-shirt on the shirt and hat thread :bigpimp:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Marty, it was good to meet you (briefly) on Saturday. I apologize for being distracted. Bimmerfest is sensory overload for 8-10 hours!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

JonM said:


> *Bimmerfest is sensory overload for 8-10 hours! *


That's a fact! After caravanning with Marty, I think I saw him once on the lot.

It was great to me you as well, Jon. Nice to see the interior of your car in person. :thumbup:


----------

